# whats the best 6 channel amp



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

looking for a 1 amp solution to power 4 compnents and 2 - 10's in my cutlass. i currently have 2 cheesy audiobahn amps that are shot... anyone have reviews or opinions on a good six channel amp? im looking for something like 50->75x4 plus 150->200x2. ive seen alot online but cant decide. looking to spend no more than 800. thanks in advance..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TRUST ME!!! I WOULD NOT GO WITH A 6 CHANNEL AMP. 

I WOULD GO WITH A 2 AMPS, A 4 CHANNEL, AND A NICE MONO 1 CHANNEL AMP


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

thats what i wanted to do because the box is wired 2ohm single channel but i have them mounted on the inside of the drivers quarter panel and i cant really fit 2 good amps side by side. some of the six channel amps will fit just right in the space the 2 audiobahns take up. i could have got a good deal on 2 jl amps but they didnt fit and i really dont want to change the location.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

kicker 700.5 used like ten of them they work well..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Memphis HYBRID MClass Amplifier
16-MC5.700
You will not be let down. I used this amp to power 2 sets of Polk components and 4 10" Polk subs in a truck I did and it was amazing. It is real close to your price range also. The sub channel is 1 ohm stable and the birth sheet that came with the amp showed over 1200wrms. I chose the amp to keep wiring simple and also to save space.

Here is a link for the amp.
http://www.memphiscaraudio.com/products/am...lass-amplifier/

Here is the link to the build I used the amp in.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=501991


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HIFONICS-ZEUS-ZXI60-4-...=item5adaea25a5

this one just hit the streets...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i had limited room so i ran a jl 6 channel and it sounded great but im sure all the audiophile haterz will be out in droves talkin smack about name brand and how its too expensive blah blah blah. whatever brand you decide to go with shop around take your time dont just go to the stereo shop and buy it full price they have an extremley high mark up. the one i got it was top of line xd for 350.00 and retail was like 550.00 so i was happy gl


----------

